# Bilbo's wealth



## Goldberry (May 2, 2002)

Before getting a share of the dwarves treasure, Bilbo was already very well to do. I wonder where he got his wealth. He doesn't seem to work, and he is "upper class" hobbit. I wonder if he is a landowner with tenant farmers. Anyone know anything or have some ideas?


----------



## Ice Man (May 2, 2002)

Maybe he inherited (sp?) his wealth...


----------



## Goldberry (May 2, 2002)

But how would his ancestors have gotten wealthy? The only way I can think of to get wealthy in an agrarian society is to own load and have someone else farm it for your and take a cut.


----------



## Ice Man (May 2, 2002)

Perhaps he and his family did more than was writen...


----------



## Beorn (May 2, 2002)

Remember that Bilbo's father built the most luxurious hole (sounds funny, huh?) in the area. It was in a prime spot: right in a hilside. It had a good view, and nice furnishings.

Considering that his father built it, I would think that Bilbo inherited this sum of treasures, but where _he_ got it, I don't know.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 2, 2002)

*relatives?*

I think Bilbo had some rich relatives. His father was rich. His relatives the Tooks were pretty rich too weren't they?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (May 3, 2002)

*Re: relatives?*



> _Originally posted by Gandalf_White _
> *I think Bilbo had some rich relatives. His father was rich. His relatives the Tooks were pretty rich too weren't they? *






Yes he was. He was the only son of a very rich family and got it all to himself.


----------



## Elanor2 (May 3, 2002)

Yeah. I remember from the Hobbit that Bilbo's father built Bag End partly with his wife's money. Perhaps a really good dowry from the wealthy Tooks?

However, his father might have some wealth of his own as well. The Sackville-Baggins had interests in Weed (Tobacco) plantations in the south of the Shire. Perhaps Bilbo's father had also shares in farms, plantations, workshops, or even real state. 

I also think that the whole hill of Bag End might have belonged to them and that they received rents from their neighbourgs living in the homes there, like the Gamgees.


----------



## Hirila (May 4, 2002)

And didn't the Tooks use to go of for adventures? Some of Bilbos ancestors must have brought at least part of their wealth into the Shire that way. And then Bilbo got it.


----------



## Theoden (May 24, 2002)

seems to me that the only logical conclusion is that Bilbo got it from his relatives... his father, would be my guess, who got it from his wife and other investments he made...
So the lesson we learn here is this. Don't be rich, because your kids will get kicked out of the house by wizards and forced to go fight dragons.


----------



## Shadowfax (May 26, 2002)

My theory is that he was a drug lord. "no, officer, I swear, it's just PIPEweed!"
yeah, right Bilbo, we belive you.
mybe the quest was a 12- step program?


----------

